# The European Union Ignores Science And Common Sense By Making Proposals That Will Damage Vaping



## Stroodlepuff (25/11/13)

*The European Union ignores science and common sense by making proposals that will damage the health of smokers and vapers*

*You may all know that currently some intense negotiating procedures are underway within the EU concerning the regulation of e-cigarettes. Unfortunately, all these negotiations are performed behind closed doors; thus, the people mostly concerned and affected by such regulations, vapers and smokers, have no idea what is going on and how these procedures are evolving.*

*Read the full article here*

*And the proposal here*


----------



## Tom (25/11/13)

who are the winners?

"Electronic cigarettes are a tobacco related product." that would be the government, they can get the tax revenue for tobacco products
 
"Electronic cigarettes can be classified as medicinal product" and that would be the pharma industry..
 
thats how I would read that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/11/13)

It's all about the money. nothing else!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (1/12/13)

Vapers united!
just watch a minute of it and one can see how many went to the streets there...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (1/12/13)

Tom said:


> Vapers united!
> just watch a minute of it and one can see how many went to the streets there...



Excellent....


----------

